# Some of my fistanks



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm maybe new in the mantis world but I do have some experience with fishes  Specially with Betta splendens, Killifishes and Colisa (chuna &amp; lalia).

My first fishtank was for a Betta splendens called Kumquat because he was the same colour of the fruit. I didn't expect to fall in love with those fishes, for me they were just beautiful as a decoration in my apartment. But they are stunning, not only by their appearance but also because of their behaviour and social attitude with human. After Kumquat came a few different Betta, too much... And I'm not a breeder (I only breed rats...lol). Then came a couple of Colisa lalia in a 60 litres fishtanks, the Colisa fishtank grows to a 80 litres and now I have a couple of Colisa chuna, 8 Puntius titteya, Ozzy the Ancistrus and my beloved Pomacea bridgesii. I also have 3 Killies fishtanks and in a nursery I hatched a 4th species eggs from a breeder.

Here are some of my fishtanks ^^

*80 litres with filter and heater*







*25 litres with filter and heater. With 1 Betta splendens and a group of "Blue Pearl" Shrimps*






*25 "panorama" with filter and heater. With 1 Betta splendens Giant and some "ivory" babies Pomacea bridgesii*






*17 litres with filter, no heater. With 1 Betta splendens, 5 Caridina multidentata and a few Anentome helena*






*10 liters with filter and heater. With one female Betta splendens with a tumor but she's fine, the tumor doesn't grow anymore (for now).*






*15 litres with filter and heater. With one female Betta splendens Giant (the red one on the picture died a few weeks ago) and a baby "gold" Pomacea bridgesii*






*5,5 litres with filter, no heater. With 1 Betta splendens Plakat (short fins)*






*5,5 litres with filter, no heater. With 1 Betta splendens and 1 baby "ivory" Pomacea bridgesii*


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

*15 litres with filter, no heater with a group of "Red Cherry" shrimps*






*12 litres, no filter, no heater. With a couple of Aphyosemion australe "Cap Lopez" and some snails*






*10 litres, no filter, no heater. With a "false" couple made with a male A. australe "Cap Lopez" and an undefined australe female.*






10 litres, no filter, no heater. With a male Aphyosemion rectogoense PEG 95-16, his female died a few days after her arrival, probably a shock during the shipping...






For now the babies Aphyosemion celiae celiae TEKE CXC 21 are too small to be in a fishtank, I'll add picture when they grow  

And I have some other fishtanks but they are more simple because they have no filters so I have to change 100% of the water each 2 days. So they are not really "scaped".

All the fishtanks are in my livingroom...XD The rats too... And also 34 orchids...lol

We have bad winters here, when there is snow outside I have the feeling to live in a tropical paradise ^^


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 14, 2012)

beautiful tanks


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 14, 2012)

My favorite is the one with Ganesh. You gotta love Ganesh. :tank:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> beautiful tanks


Thanks  



patrickfraser said:


> My favorite is the one with Ganesh. You gotta love Ganesh. :tank:


I do, I was soooo happy when I found this decoration ^^


----------



## aNisip (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the tanks! I'm a fish guy too (well used to be) .....I love the algae balls! They are so decorative and healthy!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I love the tanks! I'm a fish guy too (well used to be) .....I love the algae balls! They are so decorative and healthy!


I'm in love with Cladophora balls, they are cute, easy to care of and good for the fish tank, it's really my favourite aquatic plant ^^


----------



## twolfe (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice tanks. Looks like a lot of work though...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Very nice tanks. Looks like a lot of work though...


Thank you  I don't work (Heath issue) so I have all my time to take care of all my babies


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2012)

love it!!


----------



## Ckowsky (Nov 15, 2012)

These are really great!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> love it!!





Mantid42 said:


> These are really great!


Thank to both of you


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! Purdy.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 16, 2012)

ismart said:


> Wow! Purdy.


Purdy ? I don't know that word and didn't find it in the dictionary... What is it ? XD


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

Just to show, some of the Betta splendens living at home actually  

*Acyl *- _Grizzle blue Veil Tail_

(The name Acyl comes from the name of an Algerian ethnic metal band, in arabic it means "authentic")






*Aoi* - _Plakat (short veils) Giant_, I imported him and his female from a breeder in Thaïland (but I don't breed...lol).

(Aoi means light purple in japanese)






*Warda* - _Plakat Giant_, Aoi's female

(Warda means Rose in arabic)






*Aishiteru* - _HalfMoon multicolour_

(Aishiteru means "I love you" in Japanese)






*Pivoine* - _Lavender Veil Tail_

(Pivoine means "peony" in french)






*Ceylan* - _Blue Veil Tail_ (I don't know the name of the colour in english, in french it's King Blue)

(Ceylan is the ancient name of Sri Lanka, it's also the name of a tea)


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

*Embers Fire* - _Bicolour orange and black Veil Tail_

(Embers Fire is the title of a Paradise Lost song)






*Fallen Angel* - _Lavender CrownTail_

(Because the girl at the pet shop lets the bag fall on the floor...lol)






And two pictures I really like  

First, a portrait of my beloved *Kôcho-Ran*, _Multicolour Veil Tail_. He died at 2,5 years old, pretty old for a fish from a pet shop. I swear this fish was a dog, I really miss him ^^

(Kôcho-Ran means water orchid in Japanese)






And at last, a "missed" picture of *Lemalian*, a _bicolour HM_ I really liked. He pass away a few months ago in a stupid accident...






They are many more...lol


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 30, 2012)

You have some lovely fish! :wub:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

likebugs said:


> You have some lovely fish! :wub:


Thanks you  I feel lucky to have them at home ^^


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow very nice. I love those planted tanks. Lucky bettas. Most get tossed in a tiny bowl.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 1, 2012)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 1, 2012)

I love Fallen Angel. Those fins are spectacular.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 1, 2012)

Rick said:


> Wow very nice. I love those planted tanks. Lucky bettas. Most get tossed in a tiny bowl.


Some of them lives in 2 litres fishtanks, 2 are always sick and it's easier to keep them in small tanks. 2 falls sick each time I try to give them more space, they come from pet shops, I think they get stressed when they have too much space. But I prefer to keep my Betta in nice planted fishtanks even if sometimes it's not possible...



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Beautiful fish!


Thank you  



patrickfraser said:


> I love Fallen Angel. Those fins are spectacular.


I bought him in a pet shop in France, hard to find Crowntail in Switzerland ^^ He was sooooo sick when he came home, the spikes was short and rotten, it takes a few months to heal him


----------

